# What do you think?



## paokz (May 2, 2013)

I am performing live raise me up by josh groban..
I want some true opinions about this..cause my friends cannt accept that i am singing..


----------



## Volve (Apr 14, 2013)

Nice timbre, good, solid voice, but still very "green". I recommend you take some lessons on singing, lots of room to improve. Good potential!


----------



## paokz (May 2, 2013)

Thank you so much  !!!!


----------



## MarieTregubovich (May 13, 2013)

I really like how you are so emotionally attached with what you're singing, awesome! But one of the things you could improve on is your breathing.
Low breathing is highly recommended for any style of singing - a vocal coach might need to help you on that, rather than me, who is just typing over the internet. . . But when using low breathing, you're relaxing the body- which includes the throat, so that you're not likely to tighten anything up in your throat, but rather, keep things loose and flow-y, what not. But yeah, I'm not voice teacher, and you do have much potential. Keep singing!


----------



## paokz (May 2, 2013)

Yep i know  But i dont have much time now that i am student..But i am thinkig of that..Low breath??..Really?..You cant put out the fealing without high breath..I think its more relaxing to me..Thanks soo much for your words and your advice..


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Listen, Ladies & Gentlemen - Mr. Paokz is a singer who, on another forum, has expressed surprise that Josh Groban, and in a slightly different vein Russell Watson, are not considered opera singers.
He's had some considered, sensible advice - including some suggesting that 'he cannot be serious' about his 'ambition' - & is now back here seeking even more praise for his crooning.
I'm usually a grateful 'lurker', but since I'm currently feeling vindictive, can I suggest to Mr. Paokz that he goes away, invests time and money in actually learning how to sing....and there is a voice somewhere there, but then a good few of us could claim that....then comes back with a trained instrument and invites helpful criticism.


----------



## paokz (May 2, 2013)

I didnt say that Josh Groban and Russell Wtson are different style..I just said that i like more the style of Josh Groban..He has something magical in his voice!!..Its not the way he perfomes only but his confidence to the croud!!..I didnt say that some of them is better..I just said that i like more the style of Gosh Groban cause he sings with his heart!!.Its first time that i perfom such a song and any advice would gratefull accepted!..Evenmore i asked about voice couch and i have to pay 60 euros for 1 hour 1 day the week!!.Many singers started their own and become best!..


----------

